# Aggressive/Destructive male rabbit



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, haven't been on this website before but I am desperate for some advice regarding my 6 month old male rabbit. He was neutered at 12 weeks old, before any of this new behaviour came along, and has me at the end of my tether- he's obsessed with ripping off wallpaper (its woodchip) and refuses to stop even if I shout, clap my hands and/or spray him briefly with a water pistol. He has recently started snorting at me and charging around and I refuse to go near him now as he has started nipping me and running at me. He gets particuarly cross when I am trying to get him off the bed (which he is very fond of weeing on) or if I am putting his food back in his bowl (as he has thrown it everywhere) to then put the bowl in his cage for 'bedtime'. Is he just being territorial?
I have covered the majority of the walls with random assortments of furniture and covered it with posters but he's intent on getting through these to the woodchip and simply won't take no for an answer. He is limited to the run of one large room as I can't cope with him destroying the whole house. I live in rented accomodation and will have to rewallpaper before moving.
Despite his aggressiveness etc, he often climbs up my legs and rubs his nose on my legs when I am on the computer, for some attention and DOES like to be stroked etc although on his terms.
I've bought him countless toys and he has a mound of applewood to chew and other wooden things but all he wants is the wallpaper...!
He is getting used to the idea of using a litter tray now although gets annoyed when I move it (back into his cage for night) and he still leaps onto the bed at every opportunity to go to the toilet there instead. I have a tarpaulin on it now as he ruined the duvet.

I would be SO grateful for any advice, I have been reading books and looking online but not much light has been shed.

Thanks for your time,

Rachael


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

haha oh im sorry i know its not funny, but what a naughty boy!!!!!! He sounds like a little terror and as though he has you well sussed!

Wallpaper, rub some lemon where he likes to chew or you can buy "chew" stop from PAH. Its sounds like he is attention seeking and abit bored, you may be horrified by this suggestion but have you thought about having a spayed female friend for him?

When he nips you scream, so he knows that hurts you. He's still very young and feeling his feet, honestly young buns are worse than puppies!!!


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

12 weeks is extremely young to have a rabbit castrated and some have not even dropped by this age.I would be inclined to check that he has been castrated peroperly as this behaviour usuallly stops after castration.

If he has been doen fine and he is just being a teenager and rebelling then you are going to have to be firm.As hard as it is backing away from him is just giving him what he wants.
He doe ssound like he is being terratorial.As for the weeing on the bed can only suggest not giving him access to the bedroom so this is not possible.Rubbing lemon on the walls may deter him from chewing or you can buy that stop chew spray from most pet shops.

I would try shutting him away if he gets agressive and nips to give him some time out and just ignore him for a short while and see if that helps.
Some rabbits do not suit the life of a house rabbit but he may calm down when he gets over this awkward age.


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi thanks for the responses. Yes I wasn't sure whether he was old enough but took him to the vets for a check and they said he was 'big enough' and so it would be no problem and it's not primarily down to age but size. Is that not true?! They showed me afterwards and it looked alright but then me being no vetenarian I suppose that doesn't mean a lot!
I considered getting him another bunny friend but I really don't think I can manage/afford 2, like I said its rented accomodation and I've only just managed to get Dylan (current rabbit) allowed in the contract for a new house I'm moving into in sept- if I produced a 2nd one I don't think the landlord wud be too impressed...
Quick question, I shouldn't lift him in and out of his cage should I? If he's territorial especially because that's 'his area'? Up til now I haven't had his cage in the room as I have been encouraging him to purely use his litter tray but he nipped me this morning when I went to lift him our of his cage so I'm guessing I shouldn't do that?
He also throws himself on the floor quite er suddenly and rolls around like a bit of a maniac, is that normal?! I know he likes rolling in the sun but these occasions there IS no sun!
Do you know when this adolescent phase is over? I thought he wouldn't be like this if neutered.......:sad:

Thanks again

Rachael


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh dear Dylan does sound like a little buggerlugs!! 

As for the weeing on the bed, Stan is allowed everywhere in my house and he constanlty jumps on the bed and wees so we have to stop him and started shutting doors but i think he will stop doing this once he has been neutered.

Im not really sure what advice to give you as none of my rabbits have been like this. Stan does eat the settee and the woodwork but again im hoping this will calm down once he is neutered but you say Dylan is neutered so not quite sure how to solev it unless as said earlier to get some spray or try squirting lemon juice or spray some vinegar where he chews!

The throwing himself and rolling over is normal, all my buns have done this, quite funny!
I think the neutering is down to age as well as size but more than anything as to whether his balls have dropped and 12 weeks does seem a little early!

It is a shame you cant get him a bunny friend as this would probably calm him down a little as he may be bored! Does he have any toys to play with? Maybe get him some tunnels or toys or grass mats or wood ball things to chew on (cant remember their name now, Stan has one but my mind has done a blank!!) Is he left alone much?

Sorry i cant be much more help and i hope he does calm down for you! x


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm with him basically all of the time because I'm a student and only in university 9 hours a week. He's spoilt really- I have bought him several tunnels and balls and grassy things and he has a huge bag of applewood which he loves so I'm at my wits end really.
After what people have said I might take him to the vets for a check?
And when he is naughty and I put him in his cage briefly to sit and 'think about what he's done' (!) then he just gnaws the bars on the cage constantly so I just get him out again.
Something that holds me back about getting another bunny is that he may still be as aggressive and destructive and this other rabbit may join in! I CAN'T cope with 2 Dylans lol. Arghh I don't know, just finding it so frustrating at the moment.
Whenever I open the door to sneak out he runs after me and I have to spend the next hour chasing him round the house whilst he rips off wallpaper as he goes! (the whole house is woodchip *groan*)
Has no one had any problems like this?! Is he supposed to be calm and 'fine' after neutering??

Thanks

Rachael

P.S kellyrich your rabbits look adorable, Dylan looks EXACTLY like Dave by the way. Weird!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Arionyth said:


> I'm with him basically all of the time because I'm a student and only in university 9 hours a week. He's spoilt really- I have bought him several tunnels and balls and grassy things and he has a huge bag of applewood which he loves so I'm at my wits end really.
> After what people have said I might take him to the vets for a check?
> And when he is naughty and I put him in his cage briefly to sit and 'think about what he's done' (!) then he just gnaws the bars on the cage constantly so I just get him out again.
> Something that holds me back about getting another bunny is that he may still be as aggressive and destructive and this other rabbit may join in! I CAN'T cope with 2 Dylans lol. Arghh I don't know, just finding it so frustrating at the moment.
> ...


I woudl take him back just to make sure. I do honestly think that Dylan would calm down if he had a mate and you could take him to a rescue to find a mate and they would keep them overnight for you and bond them so that they would be happy buns!! Hopefully a lot of your problems solved and they may just spend a lot of time cuddling and playing together! 

Sorry but i just cant help laughing at your posts - chasing him round etc he does sound very nawty! lol 

All my buns have chewed but Barney and Dexie were bonded so they they did clam down, Dave didnt chew but unfortunately i only had him for 2 weeks 

Stan does chew the woodwork and the settee as i said but he isnt neutered yet and i am hoping that this will calm him down but he does stop when we tell him off!

I do think generally but not always they are supposed to be a lot calmer when neutered!

Do you have any pics? What breed of rabbit is he? x


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't mind people laughing lol I'd be the same if I were in your position, just be glad you're not in mine!
How much approximately does it cost to adopt a rescued rabbit? I'm familiar with the RSPCA centre near me as I do dog walking regularly there and have had a look at the buns before- just looked online though and they all have to be rehomed to somewhere where they are the sole rabbit. Is that common? I think I will go and check it out though as maybe he does need a friend..?! Does the RSPCA do home checks for rabbits like they do for dogs etc? I'm not familiar with rescued small animals (have rescued cats though ) as Dylan was from a friend, had him since he was 6 weeks old. When he was cute....! I'm sure someone swapped my rabbit with a different one when he was supposedly neutered!
Sounds stupid I know but I don't know what breed he is, he's just black with 'normal' ears if that makes any sense i.e he's not a lop etc.
Oh he randomly thumps his feet too but I don't know what he could be scared about- there usually is no sudden sound or me moving etc. He's also going off the idea of me picking him up which is a shame, and gets fidgety on my lap now.

Thanks again, sorry I'm rambling just glad to finally get some advice!

Rachael xx


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Arionyth said:


> I don't mind people laughing lol I'd be the same if I were in your position, just be glad you're not in mine!
> How much approximately does it cost to adopt a rescued rabbit? I'm familiar with the RSPCA centre near me as I do dog walking regularly there and have had a look at the buns before- just looked online though and they all have to be rehomed to somewhere where they are the sole rabbit. Is that common? I think I will go and check it out though as maybe he does need a friend..?! Does the RSPCA do home checks for rabbits like they do for dogs etc? I'm not familiar with rescued small animals (have rescued cats though ) as Dylan was from a friend, had him since he was 6 weeks old. When he was cute....! I'm sure someone swapped my rabbit with a different one when he was supposedly neutered!
> Sounds stupid I know but I don't know what breed he is, he's just black with 'normal' ears if that makes any sense i.e he's not a lop etc.
> Oh he randomly thumps his feet too but I don't know what he could be scared about- there usually is no sudden sound or me moving etc. He's also going off the idea of me picking him up which is a shame, and gets fidgety on my lap now.
> ...


Im not sure of the fee, i think some do it for free or just ask for a donation but i may be corrected on this! But most of the time at least they will be vaccinated and neutered/spayed already! Most rescues prefer to rehome bonded but they do single buns and bonded buns. Where abouts are you?

Have a look at this website

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre

Yeah they do usually do home checks unfortunately! But let us know where you are and there might be some that need rehoming that arent in a rescue anyway!

Dont worry about rambling on, thats we all do on here! ha ha


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

rspca rabbits are about 30 quid, you need at least a 5ft cage/hutch aswell. we were trying to rescue from the rspca recently. 

i always thought that males were clamer. lol. obviously i was wrong. iv never had one that behaved quite like yours. you can get a see through plastc that goes along the bottom of the wall paper, we had it to stop the dogs scratching it when they rolled on their back in the hall way because they kept ruining it, could try that to stop the chewing. id try sitting with him giving him little treats or bits of grated carrots to bribe him to be nicer to you. other then that iv got suggestions, other then a vet trip to make sure hes perfectly healthy. illness can cause aggression and snappyess.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

thumping can be a treat or sign of annoyance, mine do it when they get put back into their hutch after spending all day in the garden.


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are some photos of Dylan (hopefully, if I've done it right lol). He looks sweet but he is pure evil!!! the first photo is when he was 6 weeks old, and the 3rd photo is his pre-wee pose on bed! I've already lost my voice today from shouting at him to stop eating the wallpaper, its only noon!
I live in Bath, so Bristol area is only 30mins away so can cover that too. Had a look on that site but there don't appear to be any buns in avon :sad:
If they have to do a home check are they likely to say no then to me having a bun as I don't own the house? How annoying. But like you said if there's other ways of rehoming rescued rabbits then I could always look at that. If i did get another rabbit then she would have to be already spayed as I can't afford that again- can't belive it cost over £70 to get Dylan neutered! Is that the average cost? We were told it would only be 30.....! nevermind.
Are there any toys that people can really recommend for bunnies? I have bought Dylan quite a few but most he just ignores even tho I was fairly excited by them!

Thanks

x

P.S From the photos does anyone know what breed he would be?! Just a random cross breed?


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> rspca rabbits are about 30 quid, you need at least a 5ft cage/hutch aswell. we were trying to rescue from the rspca recently.
> 
> i always thought that males were clamer. lol. obviously i was wrong. iv never had one that behaved quite like yours. you can get a see through plastc that goes along the bottom of the wall paper, we had it to stop the dogs scratching it when they rolled on their back in the hall way because they kept ruining it, could try that to stop the chewing. id try sitting with him giving him little treats or bits of grated carrots to bribe him to be nicer to you. other then that iv got suggestions, other then a vet trip to make sure hes perfectly healthy. illness can cause aggression and snappyess.


Oh that plastic sounds brilliant, where can you get it?! Yeah I'd never HEARD of bunnies behaving like this so I thought a house rabbit was a great idea....! I'm just really hoping he grows out of it. I don't think he's ill (though will obviously get it checked out) but he does sometimes shake his head a lot? I read that can be a sign of an ear infection? he doesn't tilt it like the head tilt problem though.
Dylan also has got a lot worse in the last 7 days since my boyfriend went on holiday (he lives with me so Dylan obviously sees him a lot)- do rabbits miss people?! Could this not be helping??!

x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow he is gawgus! He does look like Dave! ha ha so cute but he does look mischevious! Oh i hope he changes for you he is sooo lovely! I want him! 

Yeah that is the average cost where i live too to get them neutered!

I do think he is a cross breed to be honest, he does look a little like a baby giant but his ears are too small and he is slightly different, i love the second pic of him chilled out! 

Right then we need to find Dylan a friend!! I love looking for rabbits! 

You seem like a really nice and caring owner too i think he is just a spolit rebelious bunny! lol 

Stan doesnt really bother with his toys neither but he loves his tunnels!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG I love your rabbit! He looks so sweet and innocent!


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh thanks, I've just felt like I must be doing everything wrong in order for him to behave like this! Do your rabbits like the tube that you have in the photo of Barney? I have seen them in the shops but wasn't sure whether it was worth getting. Dylan only seems interested in food really, or a toy in which there is some sort of food hidden in it lol.
I really love that photo of Stan, is he a giant of some sort? He is so cute, his ears are massive!! Did you get him from a rescue centre? I've always said I want a British Giant as a house rabbit but I fell in love with Dylan instead...! But yeah Stan is lovely, I would steal him in an instant! Don't tell me where you live lol otherwise you may be one bunny down....!
I think I may have to buy him a grass mat as he's become fond of digging at my feet, only found them on ebay though not at my local pet shops!! Again, worth getting?!

x


----------



## Arionyth (Jun 8, 2009)

umber said:


> OMG I love your rabbit! He looks so sweet and innocent!


But he's SO naughty!!!!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

No i dont think you are doing anything wrong, i have heard of people's rabbits being like this before!

Well now and again Stan will play with that tube and likes to chew on it so it may be ok for Dylan! Have you got him a treat ball? Where you can hide food in it? Or even try stuffing hay into a toilet roll tube some rabbits like that!

I havent got a grass mat but i know mimi_g on here has one for Norm and i think he likes it, she may be on here later!

Stan is a continental giant, he is fab, he is 4 months old and blue and he is just adorable just a bit of a nutter! lol I got him from a breeder when he was 8 weeks old as i wanted him to grow up with me! Dave was also a conti but he died unfortunately! But Dylan is very similar to him! lol Ha ha everybody wants to steal Stan but hes all mine! lol

Stan doesnt really play with anything he just plays with us and binkies around and runs in and out of his tunnels and runs around the house and the garden! lol! It is hard to know what to get a rabbit to play with!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

rspca hutch size is normally 6ftx2ft which should be a minimum for bunnies anyway. 

Hehe he looks like a little rascal!!!!

Have you tried willow balls, gives him something else to destroy!! lol I had Joey (my black bun!) on his own for 6 months, he was a little horror too, everytime he went to chew something i used to bang my hand on the floor really hard and shout no. Worked in the end but he was really naughty too!!! I hate to say this but having saffy really did help but he didnt really calm down completely until he was over one 

You'll have to fence off the areas he attacks until he calms down and you try and explain to him you're the boss!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I love this bunny, is Shropshire anywhere near you? Im not good with geography! 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-classifieds/43448-french-lop-rabbit-new-home-needed.html


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i think you can getthe plastic from wallpaper shops. im not sure. will have to check for you.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

To be honest if you are having trouble with one rabbit getting another at the moment would be silly in my opinion.
I would address the problems you are having with the existing one first before considering another after all another will be double the food and double the bills.
I would definitely get him checked just to make sure he has been castrated properly.


----------

